# Pinkified - Light pink look (On Asian girl) [link]



## Henna_Spirit (Jul 7, 2006)

Hey everyone,

I got inspired to make a tutorial after posting my bridal pics in the FOTD section.
I got a friend over, did a few looks on her and took pics of every step i took  Other tutorials will be up in a moment 

You can find the Pink look here:

http://www.hennaspirit.com/Pinkified/index.html

Enjoy!

Feedback is welcome


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 7, 2006)

Hot!!


----------



## d_flawless (Jul 7, 2006)

very classy, i love it


----------



## alurabella (Jul 7, 2006)

Wow!!! I LOVE her eyes!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Jul 7, 2006)

ohho Thank you for posting a tut I got some great tips = )


----------



## Ad0rkable_ (Jul 7, 2006)

very gorgeous!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jul 7, 2006)

Awsome, this is my fav tut


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 7, 2006)

Gorgeous! u realy rock!


----------



## sasse142 (Jul 7, 2006)

i must say ur tutorials are the best!!!


----------



## slvrlips (Jul 7, 2006)

Very Beautiful and helpful 
Thanks


----------



## hypergrl273 (Jul 7, 2006)

Gorgeous! you do great tutorials!


----------



## hundove (Jul 7, 2006)

AWESOME!!!!
LOVE this tutorial and all the rest! WAY TO GO!!!!
They're truly my favorites!!! Thanks sooo much.


----------



## user6 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks so much, this is great!!! Very beautiful and helpful!!!


----------



## theleopardcake (Jul 7, 2006)

you're such a beauty.


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Jul 7, 2006)

I love love love your tutorials!  I think it's really great how you show exactly where to put the colors...awsome! Everyone should do this, it really helps out!

Please do more more more!!!


----------



## mskitchmas (Jul 7, 2006)

very glamorous look!

your drawings are really helpful!


----------



## luvly_bubly (Jul 7, 2006)

yay! i luv ur tuts Amira! This ones my fav..thankyou for making them, i got some really handy tips!


----------



## mezzamy (Jul 8, 2006)

your tutorials are amazing! please post more!


----------



## faifai (Jul 8, 2006)

ok, you get props for having a song from chori chori chupke chupke on your website, that movie was terrible but that song was lovely.

and your tutorial is great. i'm glad it's not like the crazy desi "let's make ourselves temporarily WHITE for the wedding" style.


----------



## CrimsonCountess (Jul 8, 2006)

unbelievably gorgeous


----------



## Luxurious (Jul 8, 2006)

wow. you look so pretty and i love your hair.


----------



## hinna (Jul 8, 2006)

Gosh, your site is so lovely! I do hope you and your team are still going to be doing make-up and henna in ten years time - i'm going to want to hire you for my wedding, lol!


----------



## Dana72 (Jul 8, 2006)

very gorgeous - love it!


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jul 8, 2006)

You are really talented. All of these tuts were great!


----------



## Jaim (Jul 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ycorrea05* 
_I love love love your tutorials!  I think it's really great how you show exactly where to put the colors...awsome! Everyone should do this, it really helps out!

Please do more more more!!!_

 
I second this!


----------



## Julie (Jul 28, 2006)

Your tutorials are the best! This is such a sexy look.


----------



## circe221 (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks so much for this! I love how you clearly marked where each shade goes on the little eye diagram. That is so helpful!
Thanks again for a beautiful look!


----------



## devin (Aug 14, 2006)

oooh that is beautiful! you have the best tutorials!


----------



## M (Aug 15, 2006)

Very pretty,-I love it!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I Am Loving This Look!


----------



## blissful (Sep 3, 2006)

wow I love this natural looking pink tut. gj!


----------



## linkas (Oct 3, 2006)

Love it! Thanks!


----------



## Poussin (Dec 18, 2006)

Love it!!!


----------

